# Fiorelli



## Temilitary (Jul 30, 2014)

Found this at an estate sale. Know nothing about this particular bike....can anyone help with identification, history, value, etc.  thanks


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 30, 2014)

found this '58 Fiorelli Speedster that looks very similar, and nearly identical markings
http://www.flickr.com/photos/49353569@N00/2899117087/in/photostream/

check down this page
http://classiccycleus.com/home/repair/museum-bikes-1945-to-1979/ 
there's a very nice '52 pista down the page, references to Fausto Coppi, and some history of the marque  

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/10/fausto-coppi-s-track-bike.html

Sheldon's references to the marque were about bicycle boom 10 speeds, and he rated them as modest  
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/vrbn-a-f.html#fiorelli

IMO, that's a pretty trick city bike and deserves a new chance.


----------



## Temilitary (Jul 30, 2014)

bulldog1935 said:


> found this '58 Fiorelli Speedster that looks very similar, and nearly identical markings
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/49353569@N00/2899117087/in/photostream/
> 
> check down this page
> ...




Thanks for the info and links! Yes I thought it was kind of nice too, but we have more than enough ladies bikes in the stable right now. If anyone really into European bikes is interested, contact me,maybe we can work something out.


----------



## juvela (Aug 4, 2014)

frame constructed of Agrati lugs, etc.  head is Agrati bulge-formed (one piece).

handgrips look to be REG.

interesting mount, thank you for posting.


----------



## Temilitary (Aug 6, 2014)

This one will be for sale at Arlington Heights if anyone is interested.


----------



## juvela (Aug 7, 2014)

are wheels 650 or 700?

thanks for any information.


----------



## Temilitary (Aug 9, 2014)

juvela said:


> are wheels 650 or 700?
> 
> thanks for any information.




Sorry, hadn't checked the forum in a couple of days, and loaded up the van this morning for Arlington Hts next weekend, and now its behind several other bikes. I believe 650, but can't say for sure.


----------

